# Name Change



## StudentPilot23 (20 Apr 2013)

My situation is probably pretty unique. I wish to join the Forces to become a pilot, and to obtain a degree through ROTP. However, I am a male but my first name is Andrea. Will this cause confusion at any stage of the application process for ROTP, or at any stage of my pilot training (assuming I'm accepted)? Would changing it to Andrew after high school cause mass confusion when they look at my high school transcripts and when they talk to references? I've already called a recruiting center about this, but was not given a 100% clear answer. I have never had an issue with being made fun of because of my name, it has actually been the opposite, especially with the ladies  ;D

I would appreciate any feedback or advice on what I should do in this situation.

Thanks,
SP23


----------



## jwtg (20 Apr 2013)

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I have never had an issue with being made fun of because of my name, it has actually been the opposite, especially with the ladies  ;D



Well, that's good, because that's about the only issue you're going to face either in CAF recruiting or your future (potential) career.  

Being a male with a stereotypically (at least in North America) female name will not be an issue.


----------



## cupper (20 Apr 2013)

You've already asked the experts, so I don't expect you will get anything more definitive here, other than to do what you already have done.

But I would venture that changing your name will create more problems than leaving it as is. 

Besides, your parents gave you that name. Unless they were being unusually cruel and sadistic, they may be disappointed in you changing it. And since you apparently haven't had issues with it up until now, why bother. Just because you might get a funny look when they process your paperwork?


----------



## McG (21 Apr 2013)

Change it t Sue.  Then they will know you're hard.


----------



## SeR (21 Apr 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> Change it t Sue.  Then they will know you're hard.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1BJfDvSITY  ;D


----------

